# Escambia River Bass 5/16/2011



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

I was up in the Escambia River today doing some Bass fishing and had an excellent day. Me and my dad had five largemouth each and my brother had 8 and my dad one smaller redfish. I even had, I'd say, a 30-inch Chain Pickerel on, but it got off just as I was trying to haul it into my boat. I was using white spinner bait and reeling in very fast.


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

well done, brother. we got into some nice bass on sunday evening on escambia. that white spinner is killer year round seems like. where "abouts" were you guys fishing.


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

Bbagwell said:


> well done, brother. we got into some nice bass on sunday evening on escambia. that white spinner is killer year round seems like. where "abouts" were you guys fishing.


We fished all over the place, but some were caught out near the barge in front of the plant and then most were caught back in some of the calm water off-chutes just past the plant down the right fork (not sure what they are called).

Me and my brother are new to the river and want to do some redfishing. We have a 12-foot alum V-bottom with a 15hp motor so we can't go way out into the bay on most days and the ocean is usually out of the question. Can you guys help out with where in the river (or close by) that we can get in on some redfish and what exact bait we should use. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Great report first of all! Good to see someone catching in Escambia. Not sure about their summer pattern, but in the winter the reds will be stacked with the trout in deep holes. Especially where two rivers cross or where a river leads off another. A light colored fluke fished on a jighead usually works. 

Right now I think most of the reds have moved closer to the grass flats and the pass. I am interested in what the experts say though. Seems there should still be reds/trout in the river during the summer?


----------



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

looks like yall were in some really clear water in that first picture of the bass...


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Good job!


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

fenbields5 said:


> looks like yall were in some really clear water in that first picture of the bass...


Yep, the water has been pretty clear the last few times I went. I was given a tip by an older gentleman up at the river on Saturday morning to use black and red trick worms on a straight hook with a texas rig when the water is that clear.


----------



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

seems like everywhere i have fish in the area lately has been really clear...


----------



## Pfatdaddy (Aug 5, 2010)

All of the rivers are really clear this year...Although the fishing on Escambia has been awesome lately.


----------

